# sr20det boost controllers



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

I want to put an electronic boost controller in my 240 and I was just looking for some recommendations/experiences that people might have on that. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I like the avc-r because of the features and stuff.......a lot of people here like the greddy profec b. don't get the spec II!!! Too many people have had problems with it not setting boost.


----------



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the input


----------



## moerpsi (Jul 24, 2004)

dude try one of these they can be run in cabin www.hiperboost.com
i sold my hks electronic after trying one of these 
brought boost on faster ...HEAPS faster my 0-60 times dropped 1/2 a second 
wheelspin was stupid after fitting . boost comes on HARD
every second guy at local drags is talking about them . guy let me do try before you buy ...i paid him happily ....cheap too


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

moerpsi said:


> dude try one of these they can be run in cabin www.hiperboost.com
> i sold my hks electronic after trying one of these
> brought boost on faster ...HEAPS faster my 0-60 times dropped 1/2 a second
> wheelspin was stupid after fitting . boost comes on HARD
> every second guy at local drags is talking about them . guy let me do try before you buy ...i paid him happily ....cheap too



you look like a spammer........................................if we don't see any new posts from you soon, consider yourself gone.


----------



## moerpsi (Jul 24, 2004)

dude i am happy to send pics of my car with boost controller in it 

i sold the HkS (i can send you the ebay link) cause i had to keep resetting it 
heaps of people use the hiperboost here . just saw the post and thought id chuck my two bobs worth in ...im stoked with it 

im not tyring to sell them just check out the other forums in Australia . like www.toymods.org.au heaps of guys run them on there and say the same 
no bullshit!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Dont be mad about Chimmike  he's sooooo protective around


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ehh, we get random vendors spamming in here all the time, we've got to save the spamming for paying vendors...ya know? it's all good.


----------

